# Julies and Neolamprolongus Multifasciatus??



## blcknwitecuban (May 30, 2006)

i have an empty 29g and i was thinking about getting some multis and maybe a julie if i can find one. the tank would be one side with rock and the other just sand and shells.

i have a few concerns though. i wonder if the julie will eat all the fry of the multis but i am not to worried because i dont really want to raise any. also i heard that having rocks will probably result in the multis hiding there and not in their shells but im not sure and would appriciate second opinions.

thank you.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Multies will stay where they feel like it really. If you want them to stay in the areas you've planned for maybe you could put down a mesh divider and put the multies in the section with the shellbed and the julie in the section with the rocks. That would also give them a chance to see each other without being able to get too close.

The julie will chase down fry, but if your colony is well established they should chase it off most of the time. Go for a small julie species though like transcriptus or ornatus.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (May 30, 2006)

Ok thanks.

I think I'll just get like 8-12 multis (if I can find em) and after awhile introduce a julie. Thanks


----------



## blcknwitecuban (May 30, 2006)

I just visited my Lfs and they didnt carry multis so I guess I'll just buy them online. They do have ornatus julie though. Does anyone know a reputable seller of multis, perferably in the Midwest? I was also thinking about maybe paracyps instead of julie but I know nearly nothing about them. I just would like some smaller cichlids to share the 29g or 20L with them.
thanks


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

that depends on how long your 29 gallon tank is. If it is at least 36" long, a trio of paracyps. will do in there with shellies.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (May 30, 2006)

which type though?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

blcknwitecuban said:


> which type though?


Do you mean what type of shellie?
I would guess one of the small types: multifasciatus or brevis, but I'd only get 6 of them.
Do you have your aquarium? From your post I'm unsure whether it is a 29g or 20L, so it's frustrating to advise you. 
The important info here is _what is the foot print_, legnth x depth (front to back) x height?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

blcknwitecuban said:


> I just visited my Lfs and they didnt carry multis so I guess I'll just buy them online. Does anyone know a reputable seller of multis, perferably in the Midwest? thanks


Try your local fish club:
Greater Chicago Cichlid Association.
I don't know their web address, try to google it.
If you contact one of those guys, I'll bet someone has the fish you want.
Good luck,
Alicem


----------



## blcknwitecuban (May 30, 2006)

o I meant what type of paracyps could do with. I think I'm gonna use my 20L instead but the footprint is the same and I am for sure gonna get multis.

I didnt think of using my local fish club but I'm sure its worth a shot.

Tyvm.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My 20L is only 30" which would not be big enough for paracyps. Are you sure yours is 36"?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (May 30, 2006)

its not 36. its 30. just like my 29g

i was thinking about doing maybe a tank for just the lower region of the tank, since it is my favorite area of the tank, with some otos, corys and a few kuhli loaches. would they have problems with the multis?


----------



## JustOneMore22 (Apr 14, 2008)

Multies inhabit the lower part of the tank.....and I wouldn't add in the Cories and loaches or Otos. 

Get Multies!


----------

